

Apple Rejecting Apps For Not Showing Ads - alexcram
http://blog.tapstream.com/post/75322632058/apple-rejecting-apps-for-not-showing-ads

======
olog-hai
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7164630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7164630)

